# Cannondale Six Carbon 3 sizing 58cm



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Just added this bike to my short list for a Carbon Bike for the 2010 season. Just as a starting point, anyone on here tall, like me, with a rarther short torso. I ride my saddle at 83 cm measured form the center of the crank to the top of my Selle Flite Gel. Can i achieve this height on a 58 cm Six Carbon 3. I'll learn more when i go to the store but was just curious?

Thanks,


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm tall and have _very_ long legs for my height and have big feet and have no issues with the fit. Keep in mind that the guys like us usually have a problem with HT length being to short. The Super6 geo on the Cannondale site does not included the 20mm cone spacer. So you can add 2cm to every HT measurement in the chart.

Starnut


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 6' 2" 188cm and ride my 58 cm Cannondale with the saddle at 81cm.

It already looks a little extreme on this frame, but the TT length is just right for me.

Perhaps you should look at a 60cm frame also?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just to illustrate, my 58cm frame is similar geometry except cannondale have made the head tube a little longer on the frame you are looking at. I think the seatpost here at 81cm is probably as high as you'd want to see.


----------

